# Mahal ka rin ni Ann.



## MickyS

Mahal karin ni Ann.

I'm familiar with mahal kita but not mahal karin, so I am not sure what this sentence means.  I would appreciate a translation if you would be so kind.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## 082486

Mahal karin ni Ann. 

(Mahal ka rin ni Ann)
karin: also

Ann also loves you...
Ann loves you too    ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## MickyS

Great!  I was just coming back to speculate karin is a contraction of ka and rin...and, thus, "you also."  Thanks for confirming my brain spark.  I greatly appreciate the assist and the confirmation.


----------



## 082486

Welcome


----------



## LunarLander

> Great! I was just coming back to speculate karin is a contraction of ka and rin...and, thus, "you also." Thanks for confirming my brain spark. I greatly appreciate the assist and the confirmation.


 
You got confuse because you combined "ka" & "rin".



> karin: also




Combining "ka" & "rin" in writting is incorrect and "karin" is not a tagalog word.

"Ka" is you. "rin" is also. "rin" is ussualy comes after a pronoun like Ka(you), kami(we), sila(they), etc.

"ka rin", kami rin, kayo rin, etc.

Here is the correct:

"Mahal ka rin ni Ann" -or- "Si Ann ay mahal ka rin"

= Ann loves you also.


----------

